# Low profile boots?



## tj_ras (Feb 13, 2011)

So i just bought these ride contrabands, size range is 9-11 im size 10 so all should be fine. But i think my boots just to bulky so in reality its almost like im using a size 11 boot becuase my contrabandand and heel cup adjustments are now maxxed.

So i was looking around at some lowprofile boots like the f20, dc phase etc. And i got curriouse, are low profile boots just reduced width wise? Or are they all around lower profile, like length as well as width. 

Like i said im looking for something less bulky then the k2 pulses i have now. Money isnt to big a deal, as i can always find a cheap deal somewere.

Any info or suggestions are appreciated. Not really in a huge rush since the seasons just about over here but sooner i get them the better as i hate letting things go.

Thanks, tj.


----------



## tj_ras (Feb 13, 2011)

ORRRR

Should i go with 2011 ride ful or strapper keeper as the ride website recomends for these bindings. Id assume if there recomending these boots then they must fit perfect.


----------



## threej21 (Jan 2, 2011)

i had a pair of ride boots that fit my contrabands great, but then replaced them with the Burton Ambush boots which i absolutely love. they do have the size smaller imprint so thats nice but they also fit in the contrabands very well, not to mention they are very comfortable and conveinent with the speed laces...i wear a sz 12 boot though and my contra's are the 11-13...best boots ive worn! went on 4 day trip with absolutely zero issues with my feet...

oh yea, and to somewhat answer your question, the way the boot thing works, at least as it says about the Burton Ambush...is that my sz 12 boots would actually leave a footprint of an 11 boot, so id assume that means the whole profile of the boot (ie length and width) is smaller than a normal sz 12 boot....

also, its somewhat normal to have had the issue you did with your boots and your contrabands, had to get my girl new boots after getting her contrabands too for the same reason, her old boots were just too bulky to fit even though the size was in the specified range of the binding


----------



## andreas (Mar 20, 2011)

Barefoot .


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

This is the reason why I didn't buy Contrabands. I have heard that a lot of boots just don't fit in them proper. Good luck in finding some that do. Something from Ride is probably a good idea since they would most likely be made to fit in the binding specifically. Just remember that they need to be comfortable. No binding is worth foot discomfort.


----------



## tj_ras (Feb 13, 2011)

threej21 said:


> i had a pair of ride boots that fit my contrabands great, but then replaced them with the Burton Ambush boots which i absolutely love. they do have the size smaller imprint so thats nice but they also fit in the contrabands very well, not to mention they are very comfortable and conveinent with the speed laces...i wear a sz 12 boot though and my contra's are the 11-13...best boots ive worn! went on 4 day trip with absolutely zero issues with my feet...
> 
> oh yea, and to somewhat answer your question, the way the boot thing works, at least as it says about the Burton Ambush...is that my sz 12 boots would actually leave a footprint of an 11 boot, so id assume that means the whole profile of the boot (ie length and width) is smaller than a normal sz 12 boot....
> 
> also, its somewhat normal to have had the issue you did with your boots and your contrabands, had to get my girl new boots after getting her contrabands too for the same reason, her old boots were just too bulky to fit even though the size was in the specified range of the binding


Thanks for the info and clarifying the low pro meaning. :thumbsup:

Also i really wanna stick to traditional laces, i dont feel comfortable with anything else. 



> Barefoot .


Not a fan of Frostbite.


----------



## tj_ras (Feb 13, 2011)

NWBoarder28 said:


> This is the reason why I didn't buy Contrabands. I have heard that a lot of boots just don't fit in them proper. Good luck in finding some that do. Something from Ride is probably a good idea since they would most likely be made to fit in the binding specifically. Just remember that they need to be comfortable. No binding is worth foot discomfort.


Dont take what i said the wrong way, my boots fit the bindings just how they should according to rides setup videos. Im just not happy untill things are setup perfect, example my contraband front strap is perfectly centered on the toe of the boots, and im not pleased with having to max out my adjustments. Its more of an ocd thing i guess, and it leads me to not feeling 100% when im rideing.

And i would never sacrifice binding fit for comfortability, my pulses arent the absolute best in comfort but theyre not horrible so upgrading to a low pro thats more comfy and maybe has better flex rating to mach the contrabands and my board would be a great achievement. I will try on every boot anyone suggests to me at my local shops, between the few ofthem they cover most brands and carry many products, and wont be settling for "just ok". If im spending close to 250 on a set of boots there gonna be what i feel comfortable in. :thumbsup:


----------



## Smokehaus (Nov 2, 2010)

I have the 2011 Strapper Keepers and they are pretty good boots just keep in mind that they are pretty damn soft.


----------



## threej21 (Jan 2, 2011)

tj_ras said:


> Thanks for the info and clarifying the low pro meaning. :thumbsup:
> 
> *Also i really wanna stick to traditional laces, i dont feel comfortable with anything else. *
> 
> ...


i was the same way, then i finally bought boots the right way, as in went to shop and tried everything on and bought what fit best, which happened to be speed lace...and i love them...i thought traditional lace was only way id go too but have since changed that opinion...speed lace gives you upper and lower adjustment separate so no issues there, and the convienences(sp?) of them is awesome..even adjusted my boots on the lift one time after accidentally over tightening after walk to car... but yea to each their own, but i wouldnt let speed lace stop you from buying something if they are the most comfortable you tried on...
now boa is a different story and i wouldnt rock those except possibly a dual boa system


----------



## tj_ras (Feb 13, 2011)

threej21 said:


> i was the same way, then i finally bought boots the right way, as in went to shop and tried everything on and bought what fit best, which happened to be speed lace...and i love them...i thought traditional lace was only way id go too but have since changed that opinion...speed lace gives you upper and lower adjustment separate so no issues there, and the convienences(sp?) of them is awesome..even adjusted my boots on the lift one time after accidentally over tightening after walk to car... but yea to each their own, but i wouldnt let speed lace stop you from buying something if they are the most comfortable you tried on...
> now boa is a different story and i wouldnt rock those except possibly a dual boa system



if they were the most comfortable i tried on then yes i would wear them. but im sure you can find equally comfortable traditional lace boots. 

im not hell bent on getting ready fast, i take my time and just get in my zone. im a mellow rider, im not constant go go go no stop as fast i can. i like to take my time with things and enjoy them.


----------



## Inky (Feb 2, 2011)

Burtons are pretty low profile but might fit in your Contrabands weird, and they're Burtons so it makes you less core.


----------



## tj_ras (Feb 13, 2011)

Inky said:


> Burtons are pretty low profile but might fit in your Contrabands weird, and they're Burtons so it makes you less core.


yea not sure if i can risk less core'ness, already wear a burton jacket and get an evil stare in the park. :laugh:


----------



## threej21 (Jan 2, 2011)

tj_ras said:


> if they were the most comfortable i tried on then yes i would wear them. but im sure you can find equally comfortable traditional lace boots.
> 
> im not hell bent on getting ready fast, i take my time and just get in my zone. im a mellow rider, im not constant go go go no stop as fast i can. i like to take my time with things and enjoy them.


lol, didnt realize your style of laces reflected so deeply into your core personality...:laugh:
but yea, pretty chill guy myself, and its really not the convienence im so in love with with my boots, theyre just the most comfortable thing ive put on my feet and thats all i care about..the conveinence of the speed laces is just a plus:thumbsup:


----------



## PredaClone (Dec 30, 2010)

Something else to remember is K2 boots tend to be sort of bulky compared to other boots. So, if a pair of K2 isn't fitting in your bindings correctly, a pair from another company might fit fine, even if they don't have some sort of shrinkage tech.


----------



## xxfinnellxx (Aug 30, 2009)

Aight. This is almost the exact reason why I bought my Solomon F22's. I had major heel and toe drag with my 32 lashed boots with my 10.5" foot. In response I wanted a very profiled boot so I dont have as much over hang. 

My 32 lashed, too big, but fit my bindings great. They were very soft and comfortable but the supports blew out quick
My Solomon F22's, Slightly too narrow for my bindings, over half an inch of profiling in terms of width and length of foot because the liner is not removable. Who needs a removable liner anyways???

Details about the F22's
-Significantly more powerful than my 32's
-Stiffer sole and calf support (explains the power)
-Speed Lacing system (Great system might I add)
-Good board feel
-Toe Box isn't very insulated. (Definetly not good for long lift rides on days around 15 degrees, Double the socks.)

Fit of the F22's (Considering that they match your foot profiling)
-Upper heel channel consists of thin channel of soft foam that locks your ankles.
-Solid fit around shin.
-Toe box (for my feet at least) is slighty open

All and all, HIGHLY RECCOMEND. I Always ride park unless it is a pow day, and these boots definetly serve the purpose. Maybe a little too responsive thus making it tricky to perfectly line up for rails.


----------



## tj_ras (Feb 13, 2011)

PredaClone said:


> Something else to remember is K2 boots tend to be sort of bulky compared to other boots. So, if a pair of K2 isn't fitting in your bindings correctly, a pair from another company might fit fine, even if they don't have some sort of shrinkage tech.


Yea im begining to realize this now, so im looking at a large selection now. Thanks for the insight.



xxfinnellxx said:


> Aight. This is almost the exact reason why I bought my Solomon F22's. I had major heel and toe drag with my 32 lashed boots with my 10.5" foot. In response I wanted a very profiled boot so I dont have as much over hang.
> 
> My 32 lashed, too big, but fit my bindings great. They were very soft and comfortable but the supports blew out quick
> My Solomon F22's, Slightly too narrow for my bindings, over half an inch of profiling in terms of width and length of foot because the liner is not removable. Who needs a removable liner anyways???
> ...


Thank you for the info man. Question: arent the f20's the more park orriented low pro boot by solomon? Needless to say your review is appreciated. 



On to a brief list that has caught my attention:
2011 ride ful
2011 ride strapper ac
2011 dc park
2011 forum tramp
2010 forum tweaker
2011 32 lashed
2011 32 chamberlain tm-two
2011 solomon f20


These all interest me becuase they have slight attributes toward park riding according to descriptions. They all have a softer/flexier feel and some form of tech that provides damping for stomping tricks As well as tweaking tricks while maintaining a good responsive boot and the foot print seems equal to those that ride suggests for the contraband binding ,ie: 2011 ride ful and 2011 strapper ac.

I will be doing my best to get my hands on these and the couple yous have listed so far and figure out wich are best feeling to me. But i would also like any personal oppinions on each. And any additional boots you think i may have over looked and suggest i try out.

As always thanks to every one who is helping me out, you guys are great.

And also any other boots


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

timberlands are as low profile as they get


----------



## threej21 (Jan 2, 2011)

of your new list i can only comment on two that ive tried on, not ridden in...
the dc park boot is a weird feeling boot due to the half sized liner, the liner comes just above the ankle and just feels very awkward to me

and the strapper ac...ride says its a 6 on the "flex-o-meter", not sure how stiff a "6" is suppossed to be, but when i tried them on, they felt like damn ski boots, seemed waaayyy too stiff for freestyle riding, IMO


----------



## tj_ras (Feb 13, 2011)

threej21 said:


> of your new list i can only comment on two that ive tried on, not ridden in...
> the dc park boot is a weird feeling boot due to the half sized liner, the liner comes just above the ankle and just feels very awkward to me
> 
> and the strapper ac...ride says its a 6 on the "flex-o-meter", not sure how stiff a "6" is suppossed to be, but when i tried them on, they felt like damn ski boots, seemed waaayyy too stiff for freestyle riding, IMO


Other then the awkwardly short liner how did the cushion/flex of the dc's feel? Im Sure the awkward liner is just becuase we are used to full liners. Idk, ill have to try them on myself anyways. But thanks.


----------

